

Entrepreneurs Beware: Where's Your Health Insurance? - k0mplex
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/hbreditors/2008/04/entrepreneurs_beware_wheres_yo.html

======
chaostheory
150/month isn't a bad deal for health insurance (Kaiser) in california

